# Gaming laptop im breich 800-1000€(für fm und csgo)



## T-B0ne (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute 
Bin relativ neu im technik bereich brauche jedoch auch keinen kranken laptop würde ihn hauptsächlich benutzen um hin und wieder mal eine runde csgo zu spielen aber hauptsächlich um football manager zu spielen. Ich weis dass es sowieso relativ anspruchslose spiele sind jedoch habe ich wirklich null plan von pcs also wäre mir jede hilfe recht würde außerdem einen 17" bildschirm bevorzugen danke im vorraus. 
Und p.s hört mir auf mit kauf dir nen pc ich will einen laptop da ich es auch für andere sachen brauche nicht nur zum zocken und auch oft unterwegs bin😂
Anbei hab ich mal noch die anforderungen für csgo und den fm beigelegt


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Mai 2021)

Damit hast du ja die Frage nach den Mindestanforderungen schon selbst beantwortet   Das schafft mein mittlerweile sieben Jahre alter Sony Vaio 17 Zöller ( damals ebenfalls in der 1000 € Klasse...)
Die Performance dürfte mittlerweile so ziemlich jeder 17 Zöller am Markt bringen. Da stellen sich eher Fragen in Punkten wie Verarbeitungsqualität etc.


----------



## T-B0ne (3. Mai 2021)

Ja mag schon sein dass diese anforderung heutzutage fast jeder laptop schafft aber möchte vlt für 800-1000€ drotzdem keinen schrotthaufen kaufen der eigentlich dass geld nicht wert ist sondern wos bessere gibt um dass geld und dann braucht man wieder etwas wissen dafür


----------



## T-B0ne (3. Mai 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Damit hast du ja die Frage nach den Mindestanforderungen schon selbst beantwortet   Das schafft mein mittlerweile sieben Jahre alter Sony Vaio 17 Zöller ( damals ebenfalls in der 1000 € Klasse...)
> Die Performance dürfte mittlerweile so ziemlich jeder 17 Zöller am Markt bringen. Da stellen sich eher Fragen in Punkten wie Verarbeitungsqualität etc.


Ja mag schon sein dass diese anforderung heutzutage fast jeder laptop schafft aber möchte vlt für 800-1000€ drotzdem keinen schrotthaufen kaufen der eigentlich dass geld nicht wert ist sondern wos bessere gibt um dass geld und dann braucht man wieder etwas wissen dafür


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Mai 2021)

T-B0ne schrieb:


> Ja mag schon sein dass diese anforderung heutzutage fast jeder laptop schafft aber möchte vlt für 800-1000€ drotzdem keinen schrotthaufen kaufen der eigentlich dass geld nicht wert ist sondern wos bessere gibt um dass geld und dann braucht man wieder etwas wissen dafür


Verstehe ich schon, da wirst du aber auf Erfahrungsberichte von aktuellen Besitzern zurückgreifen müssen. 
Kleiner Tipp schon mal am Rande, bei Tests im Bereich Laptop ist "befriedigend" schon eher mies bzw. es ist mit Kompromissen zu rechnen.


----------



## T-B0ne (3. Mai 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Verstehe ich schon, da wirst du aber auf Erfahrungsberichte von aktuellen Besitzern zurückgreifen müssen.
> Kleiner Tipp schon mal am Rande, bei Tests im Bereich Laptop ist "befriedigend" schon eher mies bzw. es ist mit Kompromissen zu rechnen.



Ok aber hättest du vlt die ein oder andere empfehlung zu einen laptop in dem bereich?


----------



## T-B0ne (6. Mai 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Verstehe ich schon, da wirst du aber auf Erfahrungsberichte von aktuellen Besitzern zurückgreifen müssen.
> Kleiner Tipp schon mal am Rande, bei Tests im Bereich Laptop ist "befriedigend" schon eher mies bzw. es ist mit Kompromissen zu rechnen.








						HP Notebook »Pavilion - 15-ec1234ng«, (39,6 cm/15,6 Zoll), AMD, Ryzen 5, GeForce GTX 1650, 512 GB SSD, Kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 11, sobald verfügbar jetzt bei OTTO
					

HP Notebook »Pavilion - 15-ec1234ng«, (39,6 cm/15,6 Zoll), AMD, Ryzen 5, GeForce GTX 1650, 512 GB SSD, Kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 11, sobald verfügbar jetzt online kaufen bei OTTO und unsere exklusiven Vorteile nutzen: ✔ große Auswahl ✔ 24-Stunden-Lieferung ohne Aufpreis ✔ Top-Service |...




					www.ottoversand.at
				



Was denkst du über diesen laptop?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Mai 2021)

Ich denke , dass das *kein* 17 Zöller ist  
Ansonsten aus der Rubrik "kann man machen". Die wenigen Bewertungen beziehen sich ja eher auf die Lieferzeiten, also evtl. vorher mal bei denen anfragen. Keine Ahnung wie gut "OTTO" bei der Abwicklung bzw Rückgabe/ Umtausch ist.
Die Systemvoraussetzungen für deine favorisierten Spiele übertrifft der natürlich locker.


----------



## T-B0ne (7. Mai 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich denke , dass das *kein* 17 Zöller ist
> Ansonsten aus der Rubrik "kann man machen". Die wenigen Bewertungen beziehen sich ja eher auf die Lieferzeiten, also evtl. vorher mal bei denen anfragen. Keine Ahnung wie gut "OTTO" bei der Abwicklung bzw Rückgabe/ Umtausch ist.
> Die Systemvoraussetzungen für deine favorisierten Spiele übertrifft der natürlich locker.











						HP Pavilion 17-cd0921ng, i5-9300H, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GTX 1650, 17.3 Zoll FHD, Schwarz (1K1V8EA) online kaufen | MediaMarkt
					

HP Pavilion 17-cd0921ng, i5-9300H, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GTX 1650, 17.3 Zoll FHD, Schwarz (1K1V8EA) ➨ jetzt online kaufen und wei




					www.mediamarkt.at
				



Dass mit 17 zoll dachte ich mir auch dass hier wäre der selbe mit 17 jedoch hat der nur 8gb ram und ist intel weiß aber nicht wieso der deshalb teurer ist


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Mai 2021)

T-B0ne schrieb:


> HP Pavilion 17-cd0921ng, i5-9300H, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GTX 1650, 17.3 Zoll FHD, Schwarz (1K1V8EA) online kaufen | MediaMarkt
> 
> 
> HP Pavilion 17-cd0921ng, i5-9300H, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GTX 1650, 17.3 Zoll FHD, Schwarz (1K1V8EA) ➨ jetzt online kaufen und wei
> ...


Den Ram könnte man *vermutlich* nachrüsten. Der spielt bei deiner angegebenen Nutzung aber nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Da macht ein größeres Display ( bei identischer Qualität ???) mehr Sinn.


----------



## T-B0ne (7. Mai 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Den Ram könnte man *vermutlich* nachrüsten. Der spielt bei deiner angegebenen Nutzung aber nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Da macht ein größeres Display ( bei identischer Qualität ???) mehr Sinn.


Und was genau wäre der unterschied zwischen den zwei prozessoren? Oder ist da e fast keiner?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Mai 2021)

T-B0ne schrieb:


> Und was genau wäre der unterschied zwischen den zwei prozessoren? Oder ist da e fast keiner?


Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Ryzen sogar einen Tacken besser ist. Kommt aber auch auf die (optimierte) Anwendung an   Das größere Display ist halt ein Kostenfaktor. *Achtung solides Halbwissen* : möglich dass der Akku bei einem 17er auch etwas mehr Action haben muss und daher eben Mehrkosten verursacht.


----------

